# Hello I am new & have a question



## hwalker7 (May 2, 2013)

I have had my mice for at least half a year. Both of my mice are male and are brothers from the same litter. There is a noticeable more dominant mouse, but they sleep and eat cuddled together.

Recently I noticed the less dominant mouse was a victim of what looks like barbering to the face. All of his whiskers are missing and around that area is pink. Days later I noticed that it looks like the more dominant one is now swollen on this area with possibly bite marks that may have drawn blood. I am so upset because when I observe them, they seem to friendly towards each other.

I was hesitant to separate them because I knew I wouldn't be able to put them back in the same cage easily without causing them to fight. I do not want them to be depressed if they are alone, but I also do not want their injuries to progress. I did, unfortunately separate them when I saw the blood on the one's face because I was afraid of what would happen while I was a work. Less than 24 hours from separation, I reintroduced them under supervision. Soon after, they were biting each other and actually fighting. I'm not sure what to do to help them. Can they never be buddies again?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!

I recommend you separate them for good, as they could kill each other if they go on fighting. The reason you haven't been seeing them fight is because mice are nocturnal, and they are likely fighting at night. Bucks won't be depressed when they are alone, in fact my bucks seem really happy ruling over their own kingdoms without interruption. Does are the ones that get "depressed" and ill when lonesome. Unfortunately with male mice, you can make a brothers situation work for a while, but after some time they will become aggressive and most times try to kill the one invading their territory.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> The reason you haven't been seeing them fight is because mice are nocturnal


Mice aren't nocturnal, they are crepuscular.

I do agree that it sounds like you need to separate them, sorry.


----------



## hwalker7 (May 2, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

MouseBreeder said:


> TwitchingWhiskers said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you haven't been seeing them fight is because mice are nocturnal
> ...


Wow, I can't believe I didn't know that! Thank you!


----------

